
Ask HN: Moving to Austin, anybody up for some coffee this weekend? - comingtoaustin
I am 35, planning to move to Austin, I run a small (below 20 people) saas. I am visiting Austin this weekend, I would love to connect with other entrepreneurs and start building my network. I could not find any interested meetups in the city, I am hoping I can find here somebody from tech industry who would like to meet for some coffee this weekend?
======
comingtoaustin
I forgotten HN does not really have PM functionality :/. What time works for
you? maybe Saturday or Sunday morning coffee in Mozart's Coffee Roasters ? I
posted it also or reddit, you can PM me there,
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comments/bujix8/moving_to_au...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Austin/comments/bujix8/moving_to_austin_anybody_from_tech_industry_up/).
Maybe it will turn into some small meetup :D.

btw, I use throwaway account, but I am on HN for years.

------
kidlogic
Happy to join you for coffee!

I am a HN luddite and have no idea how to PM you through this platform, but
feel free to PM me if you know how :)

------
elamje
I’m down to meet up on another weekend after you move here! Contact info in
bio

------
johng
I’m no longer in the industry but I’m still into tech. I’ll join and
reminisce.

------
hawaiianshirts
I moved here last year -- down to meet up! Email in bio.

------
figureitout
less do it pm me - i'm SWE at a company in town.

